# Nook's Cranny selling Books!



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

My Nook's Cranny is currently selling *Books (Japanese Literature)*. *Sahara is visiting too*.

I am also *able to craft Classic-library Wall, Tiny Library, Wooden Bookshelf and Stack of Books.* So if you don't have those DIYs yourself, you can still take advantage of the Book sale! (Just please provide the ingredients.)

The ingredients are as follows:

Classic-library Wall - x10 Books
Tiny Library - x3 Books + x5 Wood
Wooden Bookshelf - x5 Books + x10 Wood
Stack of Books - x5 Books

Nooks will only be open for the next hour. I will only take 2 people at a time. Please post your ign and island. There is no entry fee, tips are appreciated, but not required. If you have anything on this list, I'd love to accept them. (If they're reorderable, cataloging is just as fine!)

I will be leaving some DIYs near the entrance, feel free to take anything you don't have. Nook's Cranny is directly North of the airport.

Please do not trample flowers and shake fruit trees. Remember to leave through the airport, not using the - button.


----------



## mangoe (May 13, 2020)

hiya! can i come over? my ign is luna and my island is bitterswee


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

May I come? I'd love to buy ridiculous amounts of books! Name: Mary, island of Wisteria.


----------



## mangoe (May 13, 2020)

ignore this message lol


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

Mary said:


> May I come? I'd love to buy ridiculous amounts of books! Name: Mary, island of Wisteria.





leif_the_sloth said:


> oh right. My island is Bitterswee, my ign is luna



Will send you guys a PM with the dodo code!


----------



## zetapsicq (May 13, 2020)

I would love to visit. I can bring my black grand piano and dark red fireplace if you want to catalog them.
Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

zetapsicq said:


> I would love to visit. I can bring my black grand piano and dark red fireplace if you want to catalog them.
> Kristofer from Tucker.



Yes please, thank you! I’ll send you a PM once the group before you has finish their shopping.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 13, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come stock up on books! I have a few items I can bring from your wishlist to catalogue 

I’m Ashley from Erinacea.


----------



## EpicDoodle (May 13, 2020)

heya! I'd like to come and buy some books if you're still doing this! I have a papa bear I can let you catalog c:
I'm Doodle from Arbor!


----------



## particleinabox (May 13, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to visit if you're still open! Can bring you the midnight labelle sneakers and blue record player to catalog.


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

particleinabox said:


> Hi, I'd love to visit if you're still open! Can bring you the midnight labelle sneakers and blue record player to catalog.



Yes, still open! I paused for a few minutes to get a snack. Will send you the dodo code in a bit!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 13, 2020)

Hello! I would like to drop by if you're still available! I can bring some stuff from the wishlist for you to catalog!
Зои from Сансет


----------



## AccfSally (May 13, 2020)

Hi, I have a white rose rug I can spare to shop at Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Kamzitty (May 13, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still doing this c: I have a silver espresso machine you can have! I'll be Kam from Kalypso.


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

Open again for the next hour, till Cranny is close!


----------



## Atinydelia (May 13, 2020)

Hi would like to visit!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Delia from exo planet


----------



## queertactics (May 13, 2020)

hello, are you still open? i have some items from your wishlist you can have! (frugal dresses)

eliot from Nowhere


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

Less than 40 minutes left. Will take a few more people, before I close up shop. Thank you all for coming, enjoy the books!


----------



## Glockachu (May 13, 2020)

Hi is this still avaliable?


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

Glockachu said:


> Hi is this still avaliable?



Yes! I’ll send you a PM real quick.

There’s exactly 30 minutes left.


----------



## Plume (May 13, 2020)

Hello! May I please visit?


----------



## Nefarious (May 13, 2020)

With that, I believe that’s the last group I can take. Thank you everyone that came!


----------

